# thresher sharks....portland



## hackonayak (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey guys anyone out there tackled a thresher off a yak?? Mates thinking bout tackling them out from portland!! Any opinions welcome and any experience shared greatly appreciated..cheers Paul Ps has anyone out there used a electric shark deterent unit?? Whites are about portland this time of year.


----------



## SgtWilson (Oct 6, 2008)

Yep,

Portland! that's Great White territory for sure.!!!

I lived in Warrnambool for a couple of years, and got to know some locals who sailed out of Port Fairy.

They reckon there was a GW around Lady Julia Percy Island they called 'Big Ben'.

Their yacht was around 26ft and they reckon Benny boy was coming close to the same length when seen under their yacht on a few occasions around LJP Island.

probably just a local myth, a yarn spun round the bar at the local pub, but brrrrrr!!!! Sent shivers down my spine!

Lady Julia Percy Island has a large seal colony, so I guess thats why Big Ben (and his mates) hang around there!


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

I have seen a divers shark tooth collection, all were picked up while diving around the break wall. Brrrrrrrr all right. Mind you I still dived the next day just stayed between the two shark shields. Still not sure whether it was a good or a bad thing that we didn't find any teeth that dive.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Lady Julia Percy Island is also one of the breeding grounds for the GW, my dad in his younger days used to spear fish in that area and basically you spear a fish and then you all hi tail it out of there :shock: :lol: and yes he has all limbs :lol:

From what I have heard most Threshers and big Gummies come from the area, North Shore? Dutton Way down to the mouth of the Fitzroy River I have not fished that area yet but what dad has told me it can get quite nasty out there quick due to the direct exposure to the ocean. In saying that I have heard of stories of people catching the odd thresher off the Lee Breakwall not sure how true but they do get some good Gummies off there.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Poddymullet - a member here - has a shark shield.

He trails this thick black lead from the yak that would make a good imitation of a big stingrays tail. Sharks don't eat stingrays. He also generates a mild electric current and sharks aren't attracted to that either..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

if he hasn't been eaten yet, you can maybe PM him if you got any queries.



Felt like I should qualify the above by pointing out I haven't got a clue as to whether shark shields work or not...most likely they do...and if having one makes you feel safer or more confident to get out on the wobbly then it is money well spent.


----------



## alcbb (Dec 2, 2008)

yes threshers are pretty common over at dutton way/nth shore. they are on the go at the moment, but you will need 15-24kg gear and a few hours to spare to get one near the yak. not sure what your gunna do then??? they are catching them on trolled lures at the moment, check with portland bait tackle if you are serious about having a go

there was a GW doing the rounds a few years ago over there. grabbed a few burley buckets i hear...


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

You probably don't want to target big threshers. I have heard of kayak-caught threshers up to about 60kg, but that has to be a group effort. Most of the locally caught threshers are pups up to about 45kg. Watch out for the tail. They can and will whip you when they get alongside. Don't try to gaff one. The best way to control them is to tail rope and then bleed (cut gills or behind head). Check out the Southern California forums for more info. Lots of thresher are caught in SoCal every spring.

Big Water's Edge
LaJolla Kayak Fishing


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Hack, i am keen to give this ago myself and have done a little bit of research and also had some in depth information given to me by Douglas (DGax65). I will PM you this information.

Scott


----------



## hackonayak (Oct 15, 2008)

hey guys thanks for the info....still undecided about it have to do a lil more research...damn whites :shock: ..grrrr no wonder broady hated enm in jaws!! lol


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

i saw a report that said threshers where being caught off jan juc (where i will be spending most of the summer from now on) in about 13 meters of water, that isnt far off the beach at all. and the beach launch would be easy on a calm day, or you could paddle out from fishermans beach (the protected beach) and paddle a coupld of k's and your in buisness.
i'm calling out to any surf coast, geelong, or melbourne boys that wouldnt mind making a trip.
even if i was just part of someone getting one it would be sweet.


----------



## salmonsnature (Apr 24, 2008)

varp said:


> imitation of a big stingrays tail. Sharks don't eat stingrays. .


I have seen people useing big stripes of stingray for shark bait and my local takle shop suggested I use stingray when I was chasing them off welshpool (on a boat  ) The fact that I didnt get a shark on the stingray may mean your right but im confused now :shock: :lol:


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Sharks do eat stingrays 
http://bluemako.customer.netspace.net.a ... column.htm


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Some of the bigger tiger and bull shark captures in Australia have come from whole stingray baits. They definitely work well. I don't do it very often, only because I like to C&R stingrays... No idea why, they're always stealing my damn crab baits!


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

:? :? :? I was being ironic salmonfeatures.....


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Gee Ross that's not like you :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

